# What Made These Holes?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May get better guesses if we knew where on the planet you are?
Fill it with water from the hose and see what crawls out.


----------



## Koldhammer (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sorry. I'm in Manitoba, Canada. I'm located approximately 60 miles north of the North Dakota border.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

The smaller holes, maybe rat or chipmunk? Bait a couple big rat traps with peanut butter or sunflower seeds, put them near the holes and see what you catch. Then you'll know what your dealing with.

That last picture looks like a groundhog, squirrel, skunk, possum or woodchuck hole. Looks too big for rat or chipmunk. You'll have to trap that with a baited cage. 

You may be dealing with a couple different vermits. Idk. I'm not an expert in rodent control, just my opinion.


----------

